# 64 Tempest Trunk Floor



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Dumb question! I have the seven piece trunk floor for my '64 Tempest. If I pre-weld all of the pieces together can I physically fit it back in place (from below?) or do I have to weld the individual pieces in place? I have left about a 2 in. lip front and back for the new panels to overlap. My 'guess' is that since they sell a one piece replacement floor pan you must be able to get it in. Anyone actually done this?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The one piece pans require the body to be lifted from the frame and it goes in from underneath. With the multi piece kit, it is installed in-car a section at a time. Welding them all together and trying to get it in place would be impossible with the body on the frame, and you wouldn't be able to "tweak" the pieces for a perfect fit, either.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I did a 7 pc trunk kit from inside 1 piece at a time, test fitting all the pieces before doing any welding. But it went really well. The top panels and tank braces and frame mount parts I drilled about 20+ 1/4" holes on each side of the braces/panels and then plug welded together and then the bottom braces to the floor already in place. Turned out almost seamless. Take your time, you can do it.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> The one piece pans require the body to be lifted from the frame and it goes in from underneath. With the multi piece kit, it is installed in-car a section at a time. Welding them all together and trying to get it in place would be impossible with the body on the frame, and you wouldn't be able to "tweak" the pieces for a perfect fit, either.


I forgot to mention that the body is off the frame.

Phil


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I did a 7 pc trunk kit from inside 1 piece at a time, test fitting all the pieces before doing any welding. But it went really well. The top panels and tank braces and frame mount parts I drilled about 20+ 1/4" holes on each side of the braces/panels and then plug welded together and then the bottom braces to the floor already in place. Turned out almost seamless. Take your time, you can do it.


I have already plug welded the inside edge of the tank braces to the centre portion of the floor. There was enough left of my original trunk floor to measure where they go. It just seems to me that I can make much better welds by doing a pre-assembly first. I prefer the weld plugs to be on the underside of the floor rather than from the top. I have already pre-fit each of the three main sections and marked where they fit up. I have decided that I will bolt all of the pieces together and do a trial fit to see if it is possible. The body is off the frame and is about 28 in. off the garage floor so I do have lots of room.

Phil


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you are able to install a 1 piece floor I would reccomend purchasing the one piece floor instead of the multi piece patchwork quilt floor. They only make it like that to piece in a floor of a "frame on" restoration.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> If you are able to install a 1 piece floor I would reccomend purchasing the one piece floor instead of the multi piece patchwork quilt floor. They only make it like that to piece in a floor of a "frame on" restoration.


I agree but it is too late for that. I wasn't aware of the one piece floor when I bought the 'kit' a couple of years ago. Heck, I wasn't even planning on taking the body off the frame. However, that does answer my question which was 'will a fully assembled floor fit up into the trunk area'. I think it is just the amount of over-lap I am allowing for, which may make it more difficult. I do not want to rely on butt welds for strength 

Thanks to everyone for posting.

Phil


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is my last report to finish off this thread. I bolted the three main floor panels together and then 'tried' to lift it up and into position. It will not go. The main problem is due to the amount of overlap I have allowed at the front and back. This, plus the existing overlap at each side to the inner fender supports makes it impossible to fit in. If you were to butt weld the front and back then there would not be any problem. Add to that the fact that it is really heavy. I am going to proceed to install it in pieces as Rukee and geeteeohguy suggested. I am sure that in the end it will fit better.

Thanks again to everyone who responded.

Phil


----------

